# [A - Ulduar/Gilneas] Bist du flauschig?



## Flauschie-Waldkautz (6. März 2017)

*Ha! Du denkst Du bist flauschig?
Dann solltest du jetzt definitiv weiterlesen! ^^*

Aktuell suchen wir wieder ein paar freundliche und flauschige Fussel, welche auf der Suche nach einem "festen Wohnsitz" sind und unser Gildenleben bereichern möchten. : )

*Wer sind wir? *
Die Flauschies sind eine kleine, familiäre Gilde, welche seit 2009 auf den verknüpften EU-Realms Ulduar und Gilneas beheimatet ist. Wir sind keine Massengilde, sondern legen Wert auf Gemeinschaft und eine angenehme Atmosphäre. Aus diesem Grund halten wir auch den Spielerpool innerhalb der Gilde möglichst klein - und flauschig. Unser Altersschnitt beträgt aktuell ca. 35 Jahre. : )

*Flauschig raiden?*
Momentan raiden wir ganz entspannt zweimal die Woche jeweils am Mittwoch und Donnerstag (20:30 Uhr bis 22:30 Uhr, aktueller Stand 10/10nhc - 3/10hc). Wir sind sicherlich keine Profi-Raider oder gar Progresser! Wir haben einfach Freude daran gemeinsam und flauschig-entspannt etwas im aktuellen Content zu erreichen. : )

*Für die Verstärkung unseres Raids suchen wir derzeit vorallem flexible Heiler mit DD-Spec oder auch den ein oder anderen Range-DD. ^^*

*Wichtig ist uns, dass...*
&#8226; ... Du ein freundliches/humorvolles Naturell besitzt. Menschlich sollte es passen!
&#8226; ... Du mindestens 18 Jahre alt bist und eine gewisse geistige Reife vorzuweisen hast.
&#8226; ... ehrlich, rücksichtsvoll, zuverlässig und kritikfähig bist.
&#8226; ... Teamplayer bist und Dich aktiv am Gildenleben beteiligen möchtest.

*Interesse geweckt? *
Weitere Informationen zu uns kannst Du auf unserer Gildenhomepage finden: * http://wowgilden.net/istflauschig *.

Wenn Du auch flauschig werden möchtest, melde Dich einfach dort bei uns im "Fussel-Alarm" - wir beißen bestimmt nicht. : )

*Viele Grüße,
Waldi und die Flauschies! ^^*


----------



## Flauschie-Waldkautz (17. März 2017)

Flauschiges Update!

 

Inzwischen liegt der grüne Stinke-Orc  und auch unsere erster HC-Kill in der Nachtfestung wurde gefeiert *yay*


----------



## Flauschie-Waldkautz (1. April 2017)

*Hallo, lieber potentieller Fussel!*

Möglicherweise wunderst Du Dich, warum Du aktuell bei uns im "Fussel-Alarm" keine Bewerbung für unsere Gilde schreiben kannst.

*Dies hat folgenden Grund:*
Da wir in letzter Zeit wieder einige Fussel aufgenommen haben und wir diese ersteinmal richtig bei uns einflauschen möchten,​haben wir beschlossen, dass wir nun vorerst einen *Aufnahmestop* für unsere Gilde verhängen. : )

Aber keine Sorge: Meine Kristallkugel sagt mir, dass dieser Aufnahmestop sicher auch wieder aufgehoben wird wenn wir wieder ein Plätzchen frei haben.

Schau also gerne mal wieder bei uns rein und/oder hinterlass einen kurzen Gruß in unserem Gästebuch. : )

*Flauschige Grüße und bis vielleicht bald!
Waldi & der Rest der Flauschies*​


----------

